# Buck Trailin A Doe



## cre8foru (Dec 8, 2014)

I sat in a Pine Thicket while this guy chased a doe all around me for about 10 minutes, sometimes almost running right over me. It was still tough to get a shot with them moving so quickly. This was the best one I managed to squeeze off.



Sneaky Buck by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## swampstalker24 (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## DCHunter (Dec 9, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 9, 2014)

Another nice shot!  You are having a good year with bucks!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 9, 2014)

Very cool!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 10, 2014)

wow, thanks for sharing! awesome pic


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice buck..


----------



## Philnlucky (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome camera work!


----------

